

FFS SSL - vilhelm_s
https://wingolog.org/archives/2014/10/17/ffs-ssl

======
paraxisi
Previous discussion (earlier today)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8471877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8471877)

~~~
vilhelm_s
Ha, apparently the HN de-duplicator failed to fire because one URL is http and
one is https. :)

